# Recruitung Women Riders For Club Rides



## rottieruff (Aug 8, 2008)

I am trying to start a new chapter of Velo Bella in the LA/OC area and am looking for women that like to ride to join. In doing this, I am also attempting to start up regular women's club rides. The rides are as follows:

Wednesday evening at 5:30 PM - Bonelli Park, San Dimas
Saturday mornings at 8:00 AM - Bonelli Park, San Dimas

Both rides will be several laps around the 8 mile course and is a very popular training and riding course for many cyclists. The Wednesday rides will most likely be about 25-30 miles and the Saturday rides will most likely be 30-50 miles. These rides are open to all levels of riding and will be no drop rides. The goal is to provide a situation where women can learn to be confident in group riding as well as develop their skills on the bike and just have fun.

From my experience and riding with others, I believe the pace will be in the 15-17 mph range at Bonelli but as I stated there will be a no drop policy. Faster riders can have sprint competitions on the course. Since the ride is made up of several laps, you can choose to ride as much or as little as you want.

You do not have to be a member of Velo Bella to ride though I suggest you check out their webpage. Velo Bella is a non-profit group that is no pressure and wants to see women get out there and ride. We have cool jerseys and great people that are part of the organization. We can have that too, in our area.

Email me with any questions that you may have at [email protected]
Velo Bella Webpage - http://www.velobella.org/blog/
Join our Yahoo Group - http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/velobellaocla/


----------

